# Ajuda conversão de unidades e índices de pluviosidade



## dvds (27 Jun 2014 às 15:15)

Boas 

Aproveito para me apresentar visto este ser o meu primeiro post, sou o David, Engenheiro Civil de profissão. Atualmente estou a elaborar um estudo sobre drenagem de águas pluviais em vias de comunicação, estudando a hidroplanagem.

Devido a este fato de tentar perceber melhor questões relativas a metererologia encontrei este forum e decidi inscrever-me e expor as minhas duvidas esperando alcançar a vossa ajuda.

1) Como consigo converter o indice de pluviosidade em m3/m2.s para mm/h?

2) A nivel das chuvadas em Portugal que niveis devo considerar para:
2.1) Chuvada tipica de inverno, no norte, centro e sul?
2.2) Chuvada extrema de inverno, no norte, centro e sul?

Os melhores cumprimentos


----------



## dvds (27 Jun 2014 às 15:22)

Relativamente a conversão já tentei o seguinte raciocinio mas não sei se estará correto:

1mm/h=1mm/m2.h = 1mm/(1m2*3600s) = 0.001*m3/(1m2*3600s) 

Assim sendo considerando a taxa de conversão de 0.001/3600 multiplicando no caso de ter pluviosidade em mm/h para passar a m3/m2.s e dividindo para fazer o inverso.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

dvds disse:


> Relativamente a conversão já tentei o seguinte raciocinio mas não sei se estará correto:
> 
> 1mm/h=1mm/m2.h = 1mm/(1m2*3600s) = 0.001*m3/(1m2*3600s)
> 
> Assim sendo considerando a taxa de conversão de 0.001/3600 multiplicando no caso de ter pluviosidade em mm/h para passar a m3/m2.s e dividindo para fazer o inverso.



Viva e bem vindo ao forum.

1mm de precipitação equivale a 1L/m^2. Sendo assim a tua primeira conversão está correcta, mas depois fiquei com dúvidas. Vamos por partes. Supondo que partes de uma valor de 50 m3/m2.s.
Se divideres por 1000 :   0,05 mm/s
Se 0,5mm caiem num segundo, numa hora cairá 0,05*3600:

Ou seja 180mm/h. 

Se o meu raciocinio estiver correcto não me parece que seja a relaçao que tens...

Sobre as restantes questões não consegui encontrar fontes de informação, se alguém souber que se chegue à frente.


----------



## Chingula (27 Jun 2014 às 18:52)

dvds disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aproveito para me apresentar visto este ser o meu primeiro post, sou o David, Engenheiro Civil de profissão. Atualmente estou a elaborar um estudo sobre drenagem de águas pluviais em vias de comunicação, estudando a hidroplanagem.
> 
> ...



Vou tentar dar uma resposta à questão das chuvadas:
A precipitação (chuva) pode ser elevada em curto espaço de tempo...em termos gerais a partir de 10 mm/h já pode causar problemas em áreas urbanas - dando origem ao "Flash flood" e podem ocorrer em certas situações meteorológicas, em qq parte do território de Portugal em especial no Outono...tem a ver com a quantidade de água precipitável existente na massa de ar normalmente em células convectivas, associadas a depressões. Como curiosidade o máximo de precipitação em 1 hora registado em Lisboa (I. Geofísico) foi de 53 mm em 18 de Novembro de 1983 e em Monchique (Algarve) 93 mm/1h em 26 de Outubro de 1997...Os valores de precipitação superiores a 80 mm em 24 horas, sendo raros acontecem um pouco por todo o território.
Precipitações mais moderadas mas persistentes (horas, dias ou semanas) normalmente ocorrem no Outono /Inverno e a região do litoral Norte é a mais afectada incluindo as regiões montanhosas do Minho, são situações associadas a passagens de sucessivos sistemas frontais - fluxo zonal. Nestes anos ocorrem cheias nos rios.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2014 às 22:10)

dvds disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aproveito para me apresentar visto este ser o meu primeiro post, sou o David, Engenheiro Civil de profissão. Atualmente estou a elaborar um estudo sobre drenagem de águas pluviais em vias de comunicação, estudando a hidroplanagem.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Ao nível da intensidade da precipitação o Decreto Regulamentar 23/95 define as curvas IDF para todo o país, definindo 3 regiões geográficas. As curvas IDF relacionam a intensidade da precipitação com a sua duração e a probabilidade da sua ocorrência.

Há um outro estudo, da Cláudia Brandão, mais pormenorizado, que obteve as curvas IDF para uma série de locais do país. Facilmente encontras com uma pesquisa no Google por "Brandão Precipitações Intensas".

A adjectivação de "típica" e "extrema" deve depender da velocidade de projecto, da importância da estrada e do seu pavimento. Quanto mais importante a estrada, maior deve ser o período de retorno considerado (período de retorno = inverso da probabilidade de ocorrência).

O Vitamos já respondeu correctamente à questão 1, é só multiplicar por 3,6.


----------



## dvds (28 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Relativamente as questões de conversão, ou seja o raciocinio correto será do tipo:

25mm/h = (25/3600)mm/s = (25/3600)*1000 = 6.9m3/m2.s ?

Relativamente as chuvadas usar o valor de referencia da ordem de 20mm/h é aceitável e efetuar uma análise para um caso extremo de 50mm/h poderá considerar-se aceitável? Irei ler a bibliografia também recomendada pelo caro amigo David Sf


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2014 às 19:09)

6,9m3/m2.s isso não é chover é o fim do mundo 6000lts num m2 por segundo a conversão esta mal feita e é só os 25 que reduzes para 0,025m/h= 0,025/3600 = 0.0000069m3/m2.s


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 20:51)

dvds disse:


> Relativamente as questões de conversão, ou seja o raciocinio correto será do tipo:
> 
> 25mm/h = (25/3600)mm/s = (25/3600)*1000 = 6.9m3/m2.s ?
> 
> Relativamente as chuvadas usar o valor de referencia da ordem de 20mm/h é aceitável e efetuar uma análise para um caso extremo de 50mm/h poderá considerar-se aceitável? Irei ler a bibliografia também recomendada pelo caro amigo David Sf



1mm de altura de água por metro quadrado é um litro por metro quadrado, ou seja, 1 decímetro cúbico por metro quadrado e não um metro cúbico (1000 litros) por metro quadrado. Assim 25mm/h=25(l/m2)/3600s=0,00694 (l/m2)/s=6.9(ml/m2)/s , portanto um pouco mais que meia colher de sopa por metro quadrado por segundo.  Vendo assim até nem parece nada de especial não é?  Mas efectivamente 3600 meias colheres de sopa são 25 litros, dois baldes e meio despejados num metro quadrado, já parece inundação, certo?


----------



## dvds (30 Jun 2014 às 22:40)

A minha grade duvida está com esta expressão, visto que ainda não consegui compreender as unidades. Caso siga o que se encontra nesta descrição com 0.0069/1000m3/m2.s obtenho valores extremamente baixos. Já encontrei esta formula com a descrição de ip=mm/h. Alguém já utilizou esta expressão?


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

com m3 vais ter sempre valores com muitas casas decimais, mm parece-me melhor, é que por exemplo muitas cidades portuguesas não chegam as 250mm de precipitação num ano. não conheço a equação e pode ser falta de interpretação minha mas m3 parece um abuso, isso é quase como ter uma receita em toneladas


----------



## CptRena (1 Jul 2014 às 05:08)

dvds disse:


> A minha grade duvida está com esta expressão, visto que ainda não consegui compreender as unidades. Caso siga o que se encontra nesta descrição com 0.0069/1000m3/m2.s obtenho valores extremamente baixos. Já encontrei esta formula com a descrição de ip=mm/h. Alguém já utilizou esta expressão?




1 m³/m²·s = 1 m/s = 3,6 mm/h e

1 mm/h = 1/3,6 m/s = 1/3,6 m³/m²·s

Como nessa expressão é pedido a intensidade de precipitação em m/s então deverá ser necessário converter os usuais valores de precipitação reportados pelas observações meteorológicas de mm/h ou in/h (no caso de dados reportados em unidades do sistema imperial) para m/s


Também encontrei numa pesquisa no google os seguintes documentos sobre o assunto, só que usando fórmulas um pouco diferentes e com intensidade de precipitação em mm/h e/ou polegadas/hora

 http://inseer.ibict.br/sipaer/index.php/sipaer/article/viewFile/144/169

 http://static.publico.pt/docs/local/hidroplanagemosec22112009.pdf


----------



## dvds (11 Jul 2014 às 16:39)

(Índice de pluviosidade 30mm/h)
Gostaria que tecessem comentários sobre esta análise tendo em conta as trajectórias das particulas dadas pela seguinte figura:


----------

